# Has anyone gotten their repaired G2's back from Taurus?



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

My G2 has been there for almost 12 weeks now. Still waiting on replacement trigger safety blade.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have an idea, not to make light of your problem with lack of timely resolution, but maybe Taurus owners should start demanding that Taurus return the purchase price for the gun while they are working on it, and have you send it back to them when the gun is repaired. That way, they are not sitting on and using your money unfairly. (12 weeks does seem kinda long for that repair. )


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

RK3369 said:


> I have an idea, not to make light of your problem with lack of timely resolution, but maybe Taurus owners should start demanding that Taurus return the purchase price for the gun while they are working on it, and have you send it back to them when the gun is repaired. That way, they are not sitting on and using your money unfairly. (12 weeks does seem kinda long for that repair. )


Tried that and then some. They say it is not possible.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Don't feel bad. You are in the list of a long group of folks who have bought a Taurus and had a problem with it and experienced their so called, "great" customer service. I have been there myself. Lesson learned. You just don't buy from them again. Only way I would buy one is cheap enough so that if it broke, I wouldn't mind just throwing it in the garbage can.
They've stuck me on one I can't get parts for also.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

RK3369 said:


> Don't feel bad. You are in the list of a long group of folks who have bought a Taurus and had a problem with it and experienced their so called, "great" customer service. I have been there myself. Lesson learned. You just don't buy from them again. Only way I would buy one is cheap enough so that if it broke, I wouldn't mind just throwing it in the garbage can.
> They've stuck me on one I can't get parts for also.


Boy have I learned my lesson. Never buying another Taurus or Rossi.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Taurus owners have learned the true meaning of their "Lifetime Warranty."


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

anyone know if Diamondback Firearms is associated wit Taurus.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Fyi. Taurus G2 is repaired and in the mail back to me after 12 weeks.


----------



## Recoil1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Got mine today. Just shy of 12 weeks. Hey Maxx


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I just checked it's done and ready to ship, even got a tracking number.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Awesome !!! Great to here you guy's are getting yours back to. My problem is fedex is going to deliver tomorrow and I will not be home. Will be at work.


----------



## Recoil1 (Apr 26, 2016)

I ordered a S&W Shield to replace the Taurus. Now that it's back it will be for sale. May stop by a couple LGS to see what they will give me for it.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Go over to taurusarmed forum see if one of them want it, they all have big mouths and say they'll buy them all up they're so good. HaHaHa. Mine should be here tomorrow, last I checked it's in NJ right next door to me in PA. Let us know if you like your shield I've been looking at them, just putting it off for a while not sure what I want.


----------



## Recoil1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Joe, I actually followed you and Maxx over. I have thought about putting it for sale over there but selling to someone across the country seems like it would be a big hassle. I have shot two different Shields before I ordered this one. I was low and left with my Taurus and my nephew said to try his Shield Well, I shot the center out of the target with it. Rented one last weekend to confirm it was the gun I wanted and did almost as well. I have a couple other pistols and never had the low left problem with them either. I don't ever want to be in a situation where I have to use it, but if I am I want the most accurate tool I can get


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Did you order the 9mm or the 40 I heard they are both nice shooters. I found a used one for 250 I'll have to go check it out. As far as selling it not sure we'll get much for them may be just keep it for the range.


----------



## Recoil1 (Apr 26, 2016)

I got the 9mm.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome recoil1. You will find this forum is more objective and more forgiving with Taurus complaints. I have a m&p midsize 45 acp. and love it. Going to test the waters to see how much I can get for my G2. Thinking glock 26 but now looking at the shield. I have never had the low and left with any other of my handguns. Think it might be combination of guns ergonomics and the super long trigger pull on the G2. Way to many people have the same issue for it to be anything else.


----------



## Recoil1 (Apr 26, 2016)

I am stopping by my LGS tomorrow to see what he will give me for it. I won't give it away but if he gives me a reasonable offer it will be gone. If as they say on the other forum they are selling like hot cakes, I would think there is a market for them.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Going to rain here tomorrow. I work outdoors so I will have day off. I might be heading to my LGS to do the same. If worse comes to worse we can call their bluff at the other forum to see if one of those boneheads want to purchase for $175.00. On a separate note I just was checking the replacement trigger safety and noticed that it has an awful lot of play. Seems very loose side to side front to back. Do not want to disassemble but I think it has been redesigned some how. Feels a lot different than old trigger safety.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I know it sucks to wait for a repair for weeks but I wonder how many remember the problems with the Springfield Armory XDs they had a serious issue with double firing it was so bad they had to do a recall. Many waited longer than the 13 weeks Livingthedream did and the fix according to many took what was a great trigger pull and turned it into a gritty one, some claimed the trigger pull was much heavier than before the XDs was serviced. Proving to me price or brand name have little to do with guaranteeing a gun will be without problems.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Well just sold my repaired g2 . Got $100 for it toward my brand new sig. Was happy to get that for it. Finally done with Taurus horrible customer service and product.There is no comparison between the two . The quality of the sig is 1000 times better than Taurus . I now feel totally confident that my new cc gun will go bang when I need it to. With my old Taurus just was not confident in it anymore. Especially with other issues I am reading about the G2's. Leaving Taurus to all the newbies and cost conscious buyers.Will never own another one. Se la vie Taurus.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Have fun with your new gun.


----------

